# Coopers vs Morgan's



## mmcenall (30/7/14)

Can morgans and coopers cans be interchanged without too much difference in taste? I have heard from a few people they are from the same factory but are they the same?


----------



## Grott (31/7/14)

Hi mmcenall, no there not the same. A web check will tell you they were established in 1989 and are out of Queensland.
Cheers


----------



## i-a-n (31/7/14)

I was hoping to see a fight.


----------



## Bribie G (31/7/14)

They are largely owned by Coopers but operate as a separate company.

The founder Grant Sampson used to either manage or own Brigalow, also in Southern Brisbane / Beenleigh area. He was our contact at Brigalow when I ran a LHBS in the late 70s.

I don't know if he sold Brigalow and set up Morgans as an opposition company after the probable opposition clause in the contract ran out, or whether, if not actually the owner, he resigned and set up his own show.

Know what kits I would prefer.


----------

